# Need repair service for a Trace SW2512 Inverter ASAP



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

Anybody know of knowledgeable repair person that could look at a 10 year old Trace Sw2512 True Sinewave Inverter? 

My parents' inverter died; it acted funny (fluctated while be charged by the genset) and then finally died in the afternoon. My dad got it to power on for about 10 minutes but then it died again after turning on a couple of lights and then it could not be powered on again at all. 

I am trying to find an electrician knowledgeable in the area of inverters before the parents shell out $3,000 for an Outback unit. Midwest (Missouri) area preferred but would be willing to ship it anywhwere. 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Trace is now Xantrex
look up http://www.xantrex.com/support/web/id/990/support1.asp
for repair info


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Jim Kerbel, Photovoltaics Systems Co., Amherst, Wisconsin does Trace/Xantrex service and repairs. Might be expensive to fix it. Give Jim a call and see what he says.
Telephone: 715-824-2069
7910 HWY 54, Amherst, Wisconsin USA 54406


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I've found them to be alot like switching power supplies. They work the crap out of the electrolytic capacitors on the PC board. Many times I've had luck with replacing all of the caps on the board. (shot gunning) Caps are cheap and not too difficult to replace. (unless they are surface mount)

Just a thought..
~Don


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Dito what Wis-Jim said.
JimK is the nearest Xantrex 'authorized' repair person to you.
He will do you well . . .but it will cost a few $$$


----------

